# Safari ne lit pas le mp4... parfois ?



## les_innommables66 (25 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé depuis longtemps un site web grâce à iweb.
Récemment, j'ai ajouté quelques vidéos en mp4 (appareil photo numérique -> iMovie -> partage au format mp4).
Ces vidéos sont bien lues avec Firefox et Chrome ; mais Safari affiche parfois un point d'interrogation devant une image quicktime. Je n'arrive pas à trouver la logique.

J'ai regardé dans les forums, et ai bien pris garde d'avoir des noms et des chemins d'accès en minuscule, sans caractère spécial : rien n'y fait.
Lorsque je publie dans un dossier sur mon Mac, et que j'ouvre le site avec Safari, j'arrive à lire les 3 vidéos. Mais publié sur le serveur, problème.
Mon serveur normal est chez ovh. Pour vérifier, j'ai recréé un minisite sur un autre serveur : même problème.

J'ai posté les 3 vidéos ici ; si vous voulez bien y jeter un coup d'oeil et me confirmer celle(s) que vous arrivez à lire, et avec quel navigateur ?

Ma version de Safari 5.0.5 ; Mac OS X Snow Leopard, à jour (10.6.8 - pb existant également avec 10.6.7)

Toute autre suggestion sera la bienvenue,

Cordialement

Nicolas


----------



## Nephou (26 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, en tout cas, cela fonctionne avec Safari pour iPad&#8230; ce qui me,surprend c&#8217;est que cela fonctionne avec Firefox qui normalement ne peut lire le format. Tu utilises une extension pour ça ?

Le problème vient peut être des serveurs. C&#8217;est un peu compliqué mais en gros le serveur doit dire au navigateur quel type de données il envoie. Chez OVH, si tu es en mutalisé tu dois être sur un serveur apache. Tu dois pouvoir essayer de configurer le serveur via un fichier .htaccess. Je te conseille donc de lire le point 2.1 de cette page : http://camendesign.com/code/video_for_everybody


----------



## r e m y (26 Juin 2011)

Safari 5.05, Prince et Escargots sont lisibles (même si parfois il faut insister en faisant recharger la page). Par contre Lion impossible

FireFox 5, les 3 videos sont lisibles (mais là aussi il faut parfois recharger la page)


----------



## les_innommables66 (26 Juin 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Safari 5.05, Prince et Escargots sont lisibles (même si parfois il faut insister en faisant recharger la page). Par contre Lion impossible
> 
> FireFox 5, les 3 videos sont lisibles (mais là aussi il faut parfois recharger la page)



S'il ya bien quelque chose que j'ai du mal à comprendre, c'est pourquoi certaines videos sont lisibles, et pas les autres ; ce ne sont pas toujours les mêmes !
Chez moi, escargots est toujours lisible. Lion parfois ; prince quasiment jamais.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h28 ----------




Nephou a dit:


> Bonjour, en tout cas, cela fonctionne avec Safari pour iPad ce qui me,surprend cest que cela fonctionne avec Firefox qui normalement ne peut lire le format. Tu utilises une extension pour ça ?



Firefox ouvre les mp4 avec un plugin quicktime 7.6.6 (vu dans préférences -> applications).


----------



## Nephou (26 Juin 2011)

Pour le moment sur iPad, les trois marchent à tous les coups


----------



## edd72 (26 Juin 2011)

Avec FF5, les 3 sont lisibles (sans recharger), le plugin QT 7.6.6 semble être sollicité.

Sous Safari 5.0.5, j'ai un point d'interrogation pour "prince" et "lion" (l'autre ça passe).

Mais ça a l'air bien lourd...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h59 ----------

Il faudrait que tu indiques le format d'encodage pour chaque fichier, la résolution, le nombre de frame par seconde, la durée ainsi que la taille (Mo).


----------



## les_innommables66 (26 Juin 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Pour le moment sur iPad, les trois marchent à tous les coups



Oui, pareil, sur l'ipad ça fonctionne très bien. C'est bien sur Safari sur mac que c'est erratique.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h14 ----------




edd72 a dit:


> Il faudrait que tu indiques le format d'encodage pour chaque fichier, la résolution, le nombre de frame par seconde, la durée ainsi que la taille (Mo).



En faisant cmd-I, j'obtiens : 
- les 3 videos sont en 960 x 540, codecs H.264, AAC ; 25 images par seconde
- lion.mp4 : 32,4 Mo, durée 6:51
- escargots.mp4 : 6,6 Mo, durée 1:24
- prince.mp4 : 15,5 Mo, durée 3:15

Nicolas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h20 ----------




edd72 a dit:


> Mais ça a l'air bien lourd...



J'avais déjà mis des videos en .mov qui étaient beaucoup plus lourdes.
J'ai choisi une taille d'image assez grande (960 x 540) ; une trentaine de Mo se charge relativement vite en haut débit ; ça permet à la famille de voir des videos qui ne sont pas ridiculement petites.
S'il y a moyen de garder la qualité / la résolution et de baisser le nombre de Mo ?


----------



## edd72 (26 Juin 2011)

OK, donc elle qui passe à coup sûr avec Safari est celle de 6Mo (la plus petite en fait).

Quand je parlais de "lourd", je ne parlais pas forcément des vidéos mais du site, c'est long pour pas grand chose, je ne sais pas pourquoi... Pourquoi utilises-tu du javascript pour tes vidéos au lieu de les insérer directement?


----------



## les_innommables66 (26 Juin 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Pourquoi utilises-tu du javascript pour tes vidéos au lieu de les insérer directement?




??? 
J'utilise iweb. Je fais glisser la video du navigateur multimedia ou du bureau vers la page iweb. Je publie.
Je n'ai donc aucune idée de comment c'est codé.
Tu connais maintenant l'état de mon ignorance sur le sujet. 

Nicolas


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2011)

J'ai fait différents test d'inclusions de video dans iWeb, puis publication chez OVH

J'ai l'impression qu'en mettant systématiquement l'extension m4v aux fichiers au format MP4 ça passe mieux sur Safari


----------

